# Shifter rebuild in '71 LeMans



## smcconkey (Feb 10, 2013)

I am rebuilding a '71 LeMans. The shifter wasn't working well...for example I had to go past "R" into neutral and the push back up into reverse to actually get the car in reverse.

I was looking for a kit to rebuild the shifter, or if that wasn't possible, to buy a new shifter. My problem is I can't find anything that sounds like a rebuild kit or even a replacement shifter. I don't know if I am searching incorrectly (I am generally searching on " 1971 LeMans Shifter") but I am not finding much.

Has anybody rebuilt or replaced their shifter recently? I have a console and the shifter is on the floor..I was planning on just keeping it stock so I didn't have to modify the console.

BTW - I am replacing the small block 350 and 350TH with a 455 and a 400TH.

I am stuck on this one...I'm sure I'm doing somthing wrong, can't believe it is that hard to get (or rebuild) a shifter....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like maybe the cable is stretched??


----------

